# What's your speed?



## Underground_Evo

What speed are you running? 

I'm running 1.5mbps/256kbps DSL


----------



## [tab]

512k ADSL...


----------



## ian

512k cable


----------



## [tab]

ian said:
			
		

> 512k cable


It's 10x that speed isn't it?


----------



## Jimbob1989

My friend has a 2MB Line. Can any one beat that?

Jimbob


----------



## [tab]

Which friend is that, Charles Clarke or Mike Tyler?


----------



## ian

> It's 10x that speed isn't it?


If I recall correctly, there were two plans a 256k and 512k plan and I was paying extra for the faster of the two.
Just looking at the telstra site it now just says
Speed (Downstream/Upstream)1*Uncapped/128*


----------



## [tab]

http://www.bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/


----------



## Underground_Evo

yea, i go www.BroadBandReports.com 

Oh yea ^^, good one tab!


----------



## Jimbob1989

Did u know that charles clarke is the UK deputy of state and the minsiter of education. Plus from the response, i'm guessing your internets not that fast, also if i go to my dads work i can go on 10MB broadband.

Jimbob


----------



## bachxuanguyen

56kps


----------



## Praetor

5Mbit cable .... free upgrade from the 3Mbit cable we had last summer!


----------



## Jimbob1989

I have access to a 10Mbit business Line. : )

Jimbob


----------



## Praetor

LOL nice... how much does it cost (mine is roughly $45/month)? Probably a lot more across the pond. Here at the university (at least in the summer), one of the T3s is always damn near empty.... i thought they were fast but never realized quite how fast they are!  Course the T3s cost craploads.


----------



## Fure6

http://homepage.eircom.net/~leslie/testpage/testpg56.htm?427122. said it was: *3440 cps.*

http://www.bandwidthplace.com/speedtest said it was: *25.1 kilobits per second*

Communications 25.1 kilobits per second
Storage 3.1 kilobytes per second
1MB file download 5.6 minutes
Subjective rating Very slow

yep, pretty slow.



			
				Jimbob1989 said:
			
		

> Did u know that charles clarke is the UK deputy of state and the minsiter of education. Plus from the response, i'm guessing your internets not that fast, also if i go to my dads work *i can go on 10MB broadband.*
> 
> Jimbob





			
				Jimbob1989 said:
			
		

> *I have access to a 10Mbit business Line.* : )
> 
> Jimbob


 Why did you feel the need to tell us twice, in the same thread?


----------



## 72montecarlo

Well i have roadrunner but im not sure what the speeds are so i tested them at pcpitstop.com and i got...

Upload Rate: 374kb/s
Download Speed: 1583kb/s


----------



## Praetor

> Why did you feel the need to tell us twice, in the same thread?


Braggin' rights!  'course that _is _impressive over in England ... i've got some friends out there and the majority of the country is setup on 512/256 or something like that. I guess over here we're kinda lucky (at the university anyways), everyone's got their own 10Mbit drop.



> Upload Rate: 374kb/s
> Download Speed: 1583kb/s


That's a very nice upload speed for that download speed! I think my upload speed is roughly in that ballpark too! Americans and your good upload speeds


----------



## Smallplayer_French_LOL

Rouen france : 512 ko !!! in france i believe that the bradwith go until 4 Mbits ...


----------

